# [SOLVED] Windows 7: I have wifi connection with no internet



## dtriaggeorn (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a Windows 7 based Dell computer and it can connect to the wifi but not the internet. I have 2 android phones and ASUS netbook with Windows 7 Starter that have internet access.
I've tried the *netsh* commands as admin. I did download Xirrus WiFi Inspector but it tells me nothing new. I've tried drivers. I did a system restore to a point prior to updates and it worked fine until I installed the new updates.

These are my results from the ipconfig command:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\WhatAJoy>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : OwlAlwaysLoveU
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : wi.rr.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-7B-CB-25-48-C6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : wi.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : F0-7B-CB-25-48-C6
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::e8c2:132b:ab9e:3010%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.107(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, August 20, 2012 3:24:50 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, August 21, 2012 3:24:50 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 250641355
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-36-C4-2C-00-26-B9-21-B9-34

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-B9-21-B9-34
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.wi.rr.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Reusable ISATAP Interface {90A4025B-1C26-4F1A-A078-2103D5FF7E37}:


Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : wi.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{02F34695-B48F-43E9-B37B-31A9F7528EEB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\WhatAJoy>

Any thoughts?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7: I have wifi connection with no internet*

ipconfig /all looks good and your dns servers check out as valid.

do a tracert yahoo.com and post the results for review.

post a screen shot of the xirrus console.


----------



## dtriaggeorn (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7: I have wifi connection with no internet*

Results from tracert (don't know if I did it right):

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\WhatAJoy>tracert yahoo.com
Unable to resolve target system name yahoo.com.

C:\Users\WhatAJoy>

And the screenshot of Xirrus:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7: I have wifi connection with no internet*

xirrus looks good.

The tracert indicates you are not getting name resolution though you are pointed to a valid dns server.

do a tracert 98.138.253.109 and post the results [you did it right btw]


----------



## dtriaggeorn (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7: I have wifi connection with no internet*

Results from the tracert 98.138.253.109:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>tracert 98.138.253.109

Tracing route to 98.138.253.109 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 * * * Request timed out.
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 * * * Request timed out.
4 * * * Request timed out.
5 * * * Request timed out.
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * * * Request timed out.
13 * * * Request timed out.
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 * * * Request timed out.
16 * * * Request timed out.
17 * * * Request timed out.
18 * * * Request timed out.
19 * * * Request timed out.
20 * * * Request timed out.
21 * * * Request timed out.
22 * * * Request timed out.
23 * * * Request timed out.
24 * * * Request timed out.
25 * * * Request timed out.
26 * * * Request timed out.
27 * * * Request timed out.
28 * * * Request timed out.
29 * * * Request timed out.
30 * * * Request timed out.

Trace complete.

C:\Windows\system32>

As I stated before, if I do a system restore prior to any updates that were done on 8-18-12, I have internet. After the updates, no internet.


----------



## kjcastongia (Aug 21, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7: I have wifi connection with no internet*

Had the same problem after installing the update. Restored my system to before the update and installed updates one at a time and found that KB2705219 is the problem. Left that out and my system works fine. Supposedly it is a known issue and Microsoft is working on it. Turn off your automatic updates and don't install that one until they fix the problem.


----------



## dtriaggeorn (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7: I have wifi connection with no internet*

Keeping that one file from installing didn't help


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7: I have wifi connection with no internet*

Do what KJ did and uninstall all of them, then reinstall one by one until you find the one that's buggy.


----------



## dtriaggeorn (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7: I have wifi connection with no internet*

Got it working, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7: I have wifi connection with no internet*

Thanks for the update. No pun intended


----------



## scard82 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7: I have wifi connection with no internet*

not to sound like a total moron, but i'm not an expert at all.. how do i uninstall and then reinstall the updates and not include that particular file? verizon gave me that KB2705219 as a possible problem but couldn't assist me further. i tried doing a system restore and it said that it could not be completed. any ideas?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

To uninstall any Windows/Microsoft update, go to Windows Updates via Start/Control Panel/All Control Panel Items and in the lower left pane click on Installed Updates.

Right click on the update and select Uninstall where Windows will reconfigure and probably auto reboot.

That particular update is located under Microsoft Windows and is one of 9 I got on 15th Aug. and without any problems.

If your connectivity problems started immediately following those updates, then that could have been the cause and starting with just that one may be sufficient.

There could be another reason for your connectivity problems and that is if you use McAfee which has also been causing a lot of users problems and usually an uninstall and then reinstall (if you still want it), has usually resolved that, but to get back your original query.

If you ever need to uninstall a full issue of Windows Updates to troubleshoot, after doing so and to reinstall, go to Windows Updates and click on Check for Updates, click on the view option which will present you with the list and you can untick all those that you don't want to download at that time.

(I always check to see what I'm getting before I allow any updates).

Click OK then in the reverted window, click on Install Updates and repeat this operation until you've found the buggy update.

Hope this helps.


----------



## scard82 (Aug 27, 2012)

I did figure out how to delete the updates that might have been causing the connection issue, but that didn't seem to help. I don't think it's a connection issue because I can get the hotspot from my phone to my laptop and my phone can pick up the wifi connection that I'm trying to get from my landlord that my laptop can't pick up. Verizon said it's probably due to a windows upgrade but windows totally denies it. I tried a system restore, but it says unable to complete. I've tried a few times.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

scard82 said:


> I did figure out how to delete the updates that might have been causing the connection issue, but that didn't seem to help. I don't think it's a connection issue because I can get the hotspot from my phone to my laptop and my phone can pick up the wifi connection that I'm trying to get from my landlord that my laptop can't pick up. Verizon said it's probably due to a windows upgrade but windows totally denies it. I tried a system restore, but it says unable to complete. I've tried a few times.


You will need to open your own thread in Networking Support and have a read through the pre-posting requirements http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html


----------

